# Puff n Stuff, Decatur GA



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

If you make your way to Atlanta, take the time to go just outside the city to Puff n Stuff in Decatur. I always skipped this place because the name sounded like a bongs and dildo shop to me, but boy was I wrong. It is probably the last store in the Atlanta metro area that can rightfully be called a "tobacconist". Great cigar selection, and shelves full of pipe tobacco. Oh, and lookey here at the rack under the main counter...Penzance and Squadron Leader. Score! 

Nice guys, nice store. Can't believe it took me this long to check it out. Please pay them a visit and support the store if you're in the area.


----------



## Jojah17 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome! I live down in Va-Hi and will definitely check out this place tomorrow! Where exactly is it? I've been stuck going all the way over to Edward's off Roswell Road. This is awesome news!!!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jojah17 said:


> Awesome! I live down in Va-Hi and will definitely check out this place tomorrow! Where exactly is it? I've been stuck going all the way over to Edward's off Roswell Road. This is awesome news!!!


It is on Lawrenceville Highway, about a mile before North Druid Hills Road (if you're coming from Tucker). It is in a small building with a couple other stores that front on Lawrenceville Highway. I think a Bruster's Ice Cream is right across the street. Easy to miss if you're not looking for it. If you like C&D or GL Pease they have a ton of blends, and they have all the new Dunhill blends, too (under the front counter).


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

how is their cigar selection?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Mr. Slick said:


> how is their cigar selection?


You know, I went there with the intention of checking the place out and buying a cigar or two, but once I saw they actually had a decent amount of pipe tobacco I was so surprised that I completely forgot about cigars. They have a good sized walk-in humidor though, and just from the quick glance I made it looks to have a good selection.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

When I hear "Puff n Stuff" I think of this:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion! The lady's family lives in Suwanee, so I'll have to go check it out next time we're there.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

What I wouldn't give for a nice pipe and tobacco store in my vicinity. Sounds great though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

My wife has family in Decatur and Sugarloaf. I don't see us making the trip down there anytime soon, but it's nice to know I'll have someplace to escape to should the occasion arise.


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

Added to my list for next time in town.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

When I was 11 or so my mom had a friend that owned a cigar store with her husband, and bit was named puff and stuff (or Puff n stuff), they event out of business quite a few years ago, and they eventually moved out of town, don't know were, wonder if maybe this is them? I doubt it but maybe.


Scratch that... they didn't move out oftown. I was mistaken.


----------

